# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Manage Differents DateTime dimensions for differents measures

## gmsis

Hi people.. I´m just making my fisrt steps in OLAP using Analysis Services...
I need to show two measures wich are using common dimmensions but I need to manage different TimeDate´s dimmension for each one..
Ej:
Date Time for Stock
Date Time for Sales


Vendors       Articles         Stock         Sales
John            xxx1                 10              5
                  xxx2                  0             10
Karl             xxx1                  5               0
......

Vendors and Articles are dimmensions wich are using for Stock and Sales measures...
But Stock summarize using "Date Time for Stock" time period..

Can I do this ???...
Tnks in advance !!

----------

